# Transfert de l'iPod vers l'ordi



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2003)

Salut tout le monde
J'ai un ipod 5 Go et je vient d'acheter le dernier 30Go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




De plus je n'ai plus ma bibliothèque sur mon ordi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aurai voulu savoir si on pouvait
transférer les musique de l'iPod sur mon G4
Merci pour vos réponses
@+


----------



## Foguenne (12 Novembre 2003)

Salut, il y plusieurs petits softs qui le permettent.

Cette question est posée régulièrement, comme ici. , n'hésite pas à utiliser la fonction  recherche des forums.





Bon, je te remet ici les solutions possibles.

iPod-Dripper 

iPod.iTunes 

Pod Manager 

iPodRip, mon préféré. 


Il y en a certainement d'autres.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

Merci beaucoup
Euh pour la recherche j'ai oublier que c'était sur MacG
que j'avais vu l'info
alors g reposté la question
je croyais que je l'avais vu sur un autre forum
Excuse et encore merci
@+


----------



## alfred (13 Novembre 2003)

c'est un peu inquiétant l'icône d'ipodrip, un ipod et dans son écran: RIP.


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2003)

Un résumé des applis disponibles ici.


----------



## Vercoquin (25 Novembre 2003)

Lequel de ces softs utilisez-vous ??? OK pour Paul (iPodRip a l'air très bien), mais quelqu'un a-t-il une autre préférence ? Et pour PC (désolé, mais je ne connais aucun forum PC) ?


----------

